# Interview Score and Rank



## jayHeezy (Mar 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mainejakes (Mar 28, 2014)

jay dont bump things daily- there is a limited number of new posts in this category so if no one respond it doesnt mean they didnt see it.

as for being called into work- if you havent been formally accepted into the program, you wont get work.

the waiting list is for being accepted into the apprenticeship. So it may not be this year that you even start classes- it depends on how many f the 26 before you actually take a spot, how large the classes are, and how many don't fail out for next year


----------



## jayHeezy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the response, as you can imagine I'm anxious about this opportunity and am trying to get as much info as possible but I won't bump anymore, lol. 

I guess I should have said when will I get accepted into the apprenticeship. I realize each local is different so was hoping someone in 595 or the bay area could give me some what of an idea of my wait time based on my ranking based on their ranking and wait time.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

jayHeezy said:


> I guess I should have said when will I get accepted into the apprenticeship. I realize each local is different so was hoping someone in 595 or the bay area could give me some what of an idea of my wait time based on my ranking based on their ranking and wait time.


The amount of work available at the time any previous apprentices were taken in, and your situation may have exactly zero correlation. Call, or better yet, visit in person the training director in 595 and ask him. 

The upcoming work load is what generally dictates the number of apprentices taken in, according to requests by the contractors.


----------



## jayHeezy (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh okay, so basically I need to start praying work around the bay area picks up and contractors start asking for apprentices, I'm assuming a ranking of 26 isn't bad so maybe I'll get in within the year? Is there a certain amount of classes each year in the bay area?

thanks for the response


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Call your training center about projected need for apprentices. The majority of members on this list have no idea how many apprentices in your LU will start this year.


----------



## jayHeezy (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive tried that blue, I actually spoke with two separate people over the phone and all they would tell me is that the need for apprentices changes all the time, and they have no idea how many they will need in the future until the contractors ask.:001_huh:

I realize its a shot in the dark asking the the forum but figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

The thing is, jay, week after week, year after year, recent applicants pop in here, thinking that we have specific info that we cannot possibly know. Local conditions apply, and if people that live and work in the Local you apply in can't answer, how can we?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mainejakes said:


> jay dont bump things daily- there is a limited number of new posts in this category so if no one respond it doesnt mean they didnt see it.
> 
> as for being called into work- if you havent been formally accepted into the program, you wont get work.
> 
> the waiting list is for being accepted into the apprenticeship. So it may not be this year that you even start classes- it depends on how many f the 26 before you actually take a spot, how large the classes are, and how many don't fail out for next year


It's a good thing he bumped it, because most members just hit the today's posts button and won't see any threads that are more than a few hours old.

jayHeezy welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## jayHeezy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Harry...

Buzzard, like I said, I knew it was a shot in the dark but also doesn't hurt to ask. Its encouraging to hear others stories of how they got in, how long it took them and there scores and ranks. Like I said Im just anxious and didnt from the beginning expect you or anyone else to have an exact answer for me, so forgive me if Ive ruffled your feathers. Im sure I'm not the only one who's been in the same spot as me with the same questions...


----------



## mainejakes (Mar 28, 2014)

I will say i know a few apprentices who were able to get hired onto jobs before they started classes.


----------



## jayHeezy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thats good to hear, I think the classes only take 20 students at a time...


----------



## mainejakes (Mar 28, 2014)

long story short- until you are accepted into the class- everything is up in the air.


----------

